# Y'all gotta step up your trailer game. Dr. Strange for your Marvelling pleasure



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 14, 2016)

I like Benedict Cumberbatch and Tilda Swinton and Chiwetel Ejiofor [etc] are usually well worth the money, but after watching the trailer... 
Meh, maybe I don't have to see this film.
The visual effects look amazing, but I've seen Inception...


----------



## thedarknessrising (Apr 14, 2016)

Doctor Strange is gonna be so good! I'm super excited for it!


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 14, 2016)

thedarknessrising said:


> Doctor Strange is gonna be so good! I'm super excited for it!



Marvel has yet to produce a bad film. I am intrigued by this, but as with all movies, I am taking a wait and see approach.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 14, 2016)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> Marvel has yet to produce a bad film. I am intrigued by this, but as with all movies, I am taking a wait and see approach.


Age of Ultron was 'meh'.

But, yes. Generally they do well.


----------



## Devor (Apr 14, 2016)

We'll see when it comes out I suppose, but I've never thought much of the Sorcerer Supreme or the mythos surrounding him.  A doctor turned magician?  I just don't see it.  He gets elevated too high, too quickly for someone taking to the magic as a middle aged man in a world full of immortals.

Of course, the MCU has done a lot of great things with their characters, Cumberbatch is a solid actor, and the special effects look great for a fantasy film.  So there's reason to be hopeful.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Apr 14, 2016)

The teaser definitely has an Inception feel to it -- but it's also not showing any real details as to the plot of the movie, so with any luck the movie itself won't feel like that.


----------



## FifthView (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm mostly worried that the director, Scott Derrickson, has a bad track record with movies, whether as screenwriter or director or both, as you can see by the Rotten Tomatoes scoring for his movies.  Others have done the screenwriting for Dr. Strange, and hopefully Marvel's oversight combined with that fact will produce better results.

I'm also confused about why they would so blatantly use imagery previously used by Inception, although I suspect we've already seen all of that in this teaser trailer and the rest of the movie will have its own personality.


----------



## Gryphos (Apr 14, 2016)

tfw you get hit so hard your soul leaves your body and you're just there rethinking your life.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a real soft spot for Dr Strange, specifically for his run in the mid-70s. Great writing from Steve Englehart and some spiffy art work from Frank Brunner. So I'm definitely looking forward to the movie.


----------

